# Anyone Here Eat Hearts of Palm?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2017)

Just bought some Hearts of Palm in a jar from Costco, never had them before.  Anyone here eat Hearts of Palm, and if so, how do you eat them, in salads, side dish?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 17, 2017)

I have put them cut up, in some Chinese stir fry recipes I have. I notice the label you have says,Zesty. Mine didn't say that,I think mine were in plain water. If the ingredients list vinegar and spices maybe you are suppose to eat them as a condiment.


----------



## dog lover (Jan 17, 2017)

Not sure about "zesty" either, are they pickled? I am used to plain water ones too - I like them in anything Chinese, salads, sandwiches or just to snack on (like I snack on pickles). I love these, the texture is wonderful. The plain water ones don't have a lot of flavor themselves, it's a texture thing like the water chestnuts. Different texture though. Let us know what the "zesty" tastes like.

Cool that you are trying new things, I do that too.


----------



## jujube (Jan 17, 2017)

Here in Florida, they're served frequently on salads and the "pickled" ones you'll see on relish trays.  

The strangest way I've ever seen them served was on vanilla ice cream.  It was a specialty at a restaurant in Cedar Key, FL.  I tried it.....once and once only.  I like hearts of palm but not on ice cream.


----------



## Carla (Jan 17, 2017)

Are they crunchy like a pickle? I have never had them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2017)

dog lover said:


> Not sure about "zesty" either, are they pickled? I am used to plain water ones too - I like them in anything Chinese, salads, sandwiches or just to snack on (like I snack on pickles). I love these, the texture is wonderful. The plain water ones don't have a lot of flavor themselves, it's a texture thing like the water chestnuts. Different texture though. Let us know what the "zesty" tastes like.



The only other ingredients are water, salt and citric acid, so nothing in there that's really spicy or zesty.  Haven't opened them yet, but when we try them I'll report back.  Probably will make a salad soon with baby spinach, sweet onions, red peppers, etc. and throw some of those into the mix.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2017)

I had them in some "Chinese" style dishes, you know the kind; some meat shavings and a bunch of veg that they happen to have around, heavy on the broccoli and carrot chips. They didn't taste like anything.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2017)

*I have seen them before, but never bought them. Wonder if you can put them on a relish tray..like with pickles and olives???  Or do they need to be heated to eat?*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2017)

From the replies here, it seems like they can be eaten like a pickle or sautéed or grilled like in this recipe Marie.  I think I might like them when I give them a try. http://www.foodrepublic.com/recipes/grilled-parmesan-hearts-of-palm-recipe/



> [h=3]Grilled Parmesan Hearts of Palm Recipe[/h]
> 
> *Prep Time:*				5 minutes
> *Cook Time:*				15 minutes
> ...


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 18, 2017)

It is not something I buy often but I  have baked  them with leeks and pine nuts in a hollandaise sauce and sometimes in a slightly cheesy one. They make an interesting side dish and if the cheesy one ins done they can make a nice vegetarian  meal with a chunk of French bread. This is my usual reason for cooking them. if I am catering for a veggie person.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2017)

We opened the jar yesterday and tried them for the first time, they weren't crunchy or zesty/spicy, but rather pleasant and mild.  They reminded me of a fresh artichoke heart, maybe softer. I at a whole piece plain, the length of half the jar it came in, then I added more sliced to a big salad with organic baby spinach, sweet onions, yellow peppers, cucumbers, fresh broccoli and croutons.  For my dressing I had mixed mayo with red wine vinegar, dried chives, parsley, dill, Italian seasonings and pepper.  Hubby had Catalina French dressing and Balsamic vinegar.


----------

